# Manton & Smith Roadster



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2014)

Another project for the fall once it turns colder and darker:  Manton & Smith roadster.

This one will be a semi-custom. It has been re-painted in the past, though the quality of the re-paint is outstanding. It looks to have been a professional job at some point. This one will be set up as a 3-speed coaster brake with new wheels using English spec Sun CR 18 aluminum rims. Spokes will be stainless. I've got a set of creme Schwalbe tires for this one as well. Gear ratio will be 46-22 input into a Sturmey Archer SRC3 hub.

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/09/manton-smith-roadster-project.html






Fender Clean up:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/09/manton-smith-ms-fenders.html






Clean up:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/09/manton-smith-clean-up.html






Some more progress last weekend:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/09/manton-smith-progress.html


----------



## bikiba (Sep 17, 2014)

i like the workstand idea mike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 28, 2014)

Some more lightweight progress:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/09/manton-smith-bike-continues.html

Unfortunately, the original fork had a somewhat substantial hairline crack in one leg running down from the crown. The result is that a replacement fork is needed, at least for now. The good news is that you can get "retro" plated forks in this size and cut the steerer to fit. This is a bit more of a "custom" bike than I usually build, but so far it's not bad looking. It sort of reminds me of the earlier bikes that had plated forks married to painted frames. I know some of the Mead bikes were that way. This one will have that spirit, I guess.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 2, 2014)

The rear wheel is built, and the tire put on. I test fit it tonight and it should be good. Tires are Schwalbe creme Delta Cruisers. Rims are Sun CR18 polished aluminum in the English 3 speed size. Rear hub is a modern Sturmey Archer 3 speed coaster with alloy shell.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/10/manton-smith-rear-wheel.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 4, 2014)

Front wheel is built now as well. Here's the wheelset:

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/10/manton-and-smith-wheel-set.html


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bummer on the Fork*

Too bad about the fork.  The og paint and darts looked pretty cool, but the chrome one you are using looks good.  Is that just mocked up?  It looks like the lower headset race is not seated.

The cream 26 X 1 3/8 tires look good with the bike.  I have not seen those before.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 5, 2014)

I like this build. looking really good with the cream tires.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is basically the finished product. It's a fun bike but this frame is too large for me. Probably going on the block later on to make room for some other projects.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------

